# Social Casino >  BINGO - Rip off or bug?

## davygirl72

Spent thousands of coins on getting 10 boosts, not credited to my account however during play the game asks me to renew my boosts using 40 gems? If I don't have gems it uses my coins which is much preferable so my question are: Is this game a rip off? Why doesn't it credit your boosts when you buy them? Why does it use your gems just because you have them available when if you don't have gems it's quite happy using coins to replenish boosts? All these questions, not to mention when you are "unable to join game" but it still takes your tickets!!! Please sort this out Sharkparty.

----------


## jellypie200

> Spent thousands of coins on getting 10 boosts, not credited to my account however during play the game asks me to renew my boosts using 40 gems? If I don't have gems it uses my coins which is much preferable so my question are: Is this game a rip off? Why doesn't it credit your boosts when you buy them? Why does it use your gems just because you have them available when if you don't have gems it's quite happy using coins to replenish boosts? All these questions, not to mention when you are "unable to join game" but it still takes your tickets!!! Please sort this out Sharkparty.


I think it's just a bug
I'm sure they'll fix this right away
When they get the chance to see this

----------


## casebar

I've been playing this game forever and it takes way too many tickets to play compared to how many they give you. It's a burn. Also trying to get all the collectibles is a joke. They never give them up. I'll have all five stars for a level and never get the collectibles. This is a rip off. They should give them to you by the time you get the level completed. Spent way too much money on gems. They need to be cheaper. I love to hate this game. They need a fix.

----------

